# GMO Labeling



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It appears to be a reasonable compromise.....

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/05/usda-creating-gmo-free-certification-label/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=c7ff4785ed-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-c7ff4785ed-296641129


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

consumers can expect the prices on those products to go up. I've argued with several people that if food is labelled non GMO they can expect it to be higher priced and they just can't understand how that can be. If organic produce is more wouldn't non GMO be more as well?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When corn was over $7 there was a $0.50 premium for non gmo. Know of a guy who had bins full at the time. $8 a bushel. Not a bad payday.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

But add in all the usda hassles of being certified non gmo.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That doesn't look appealing. Is that on the grower or the food co-testing after receiving?


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

If you leave it to the companies recieving the grain, they are not always honest when testing for traits. During the issue with Starlink back in 2000/2001, I was a corn mill, we got word to start testing every 3rd load. We found the trait, which was not approved for human consumption. They told us to quit checking and keep dumping.


----------

